# NJoy's 1st Yr Progress in Pics



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2011)

I posted this over at BHM because I just don't post over there as much as here but, might as well share over here too. Here's my story in pics.

Njoy! 

First month: Newbie just learning about hair care. I started with a freshly layered cut. Obvious newbie trying to figure out how to take pics. Dates are 1/2, 2/2, 3/2 & 3/19.





Main protective style







Still not great with taking pics but, ah well...




Thru mid June




End of June (learned to stop using the darn flash)




I think this may have been the first set of pics posted on bhm. Tried to give input and caught grief. mmhmm.




I think I'm showing 3 months of ng here. I did a thread with a ton of these ng pics. I'm 4b/a






Claimed MBL




Mid Nov Sneak Peek




Year End 2010 Progress (Yeah, my fingers in the middle pic look retarded but, that's me trying to grab a section but the camera snapped. And the last pic, I fanned my hair so that the layers are visible)





Onward to 2011 goal of HL. Hoping to reach this by June but, I'm also looking to trim away some layers so, we'll see.

Here I am in my winter PS
Another ps. Motown Tress LG-61, 2-in1 1/2 wig/ponytail






HAPPY NEW YEAR!!

My reggie is in my blog here. At present, I'm 23 wks post and back in my ps'g. I may or may not texlax next week at 6 months post. Still trying to decide.

Thanks for all the compliments and kind words. Y'all know me. And you know I don't mind sharing any info that I may have. We're all in this together. Wishing us all a bountiful 2011!

Njoy


----------



## alive (Jan 2, 2011)

WOW! your progress is nothing short of incredible! congratulations on making so much progress in so little time


----------



## My Friend (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey lady, 


I applaud you for all your hard work. You have made an amazing amount of progress. Your hair is beautiful and I can't wait to see you at floor length


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice progress in a short amount of time.


----------



## exubah (Jan 2, 2011)

Amazing Growth!!!! and beautiful hair!  Loves it!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 2, 2011)

That's tremendous progress, Njoy! What is your goal length?


----------



## HoneyA (Jan 2, 2011)

Wonderful progress this year! You can expect lots more next year! Beautiful hair...


----------



## dlewis (Jan 2, 2011)

Wonderful progress.  Looks great!


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 2, 2011)

Beautiful NJOY !!! KUTGW


----------



## ladyviper (Jan 2, 2011)

I love this post. Congrats. You are amazing!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking great NJoy! Congratulations! I know you'll reach your 2011 HL goal in no time!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks, Ladies. You have all been amazing with your support. I love you all like fam! 



sipp100 said:


> That's tremendous progress, Njoy! What is your goal length?


 
My goal length is HL. And I'm not really sure if it needs to be full hl either. Maybe top of my hipbone is enough and then maintain. 

I'm putting more focus on fitness in 2011. Those pics are humbling. VERY humbling.


----------



## My Friend (Jan 2, 2011)

Njoy,

Your bagged bun.....is your natural hair bagged and you have a phony pony on top?


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 2, 2011)

Awesome progress and gorgeous hair!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 2, 2011)

I was waiting for your progress pics like forever . Congrats Joy on your growth and retention. You are such an inspiration good luck on your hip length journey


----------



## *C00KIE* (Jan 2, 2011)

WOW. Amazing growth.... truly amazing... all that progress in one year. Great Job!


----------



## CB1731 (Jan 2, 2011)

Amazing progress! wow! Beautiful hair, thanks for sharing!


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Jan 2, 2011)

love it!
I'm lowkey jealous Njoy. what do u mean "caught grief" at bhm?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2011)

Awesome progress! Congratulations!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 2, 2011)

NJoy said:


> thanks, Ladies. You have all been amazing with your support. I love you all like fam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never you mind, you look great!  Your hair is simply amazing!


----------



## Toy (Jan 2, 2011)

You had Great progress for the Year Lovely.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 2, 2011)

You had a very good yr NJoy, by the end of 2011 you maybe classic length! 

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Njoy,
> 
> Your bagged bun.....is your natural hair bagged and you have a phony pony on top?


 
Yes. Or, as in my pic, I have a scarf wrapped around the baggied bun. I wore it both ways while keeping my ends protected.



NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> love it!
> I'm lowkey jealous Njoy. what do u mean "caught grief" at bhm?


 
Ah, it's nothing now. Basically, I was a lurker over there and wearing a "newbie" badge. There was a thread about growth aides that I naively thought I could share my opinions on sulfur working for me. TRYING to be helpful.  But there was already a few discrediting growth aides and one stepped up to tell me that my growth rate was the normal 1/2" per month and said it was the same as hers. I posted pics (oh, cuz ya know I was taking pics like crazy early in my hhj) to show my actual comparisons. And truly, she's entitled to her opinions the same way that I am. But she rose up with this "I'm 3rd tier here and I'll say what I want". Huh?! 

I backed down because I didn't want to start anything ugly as a newbie. And over what? I just said I'd be back later in the year and we'll see how we compare. I've been back since and it's all good. 

In any case, I know that she's here too so, I'm really enjoying answering your question. All in good fun tho. She's actually a sweetie. She spanked a newbie. But, she who spanks last, spanks best. She should'a axed sumbody *snaps*


----------



## ebonyseas (Jan 2, 2011)

Beautiful progress... I won't make the mistake of getting into a growing competition with you...At least not until I figure out this visualization stuff


----------



## janda (Jan 2, 2011)

Truly inspirational!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 2, 2011)

Wonderful progress  I hope you meet your fitness goals too


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2011)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Wonderful progress  I hope you meet your fitness goals too


 
Thanks, girl!  I'm gonna give P90X a whirl.  Yiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikes!


----------



## Loverain (Jan 2, 2011)

Congrats, you are my motivation for protective styling. Your progress is amazing!


----------



## Dragon_Of_Vaeros (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking good Njoy! Just beautiful!

Your progress has been amazing! I wish you more success this coming year!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2011)

Dragon_Of_Vaeros said:


> Looking good Njoy! Just beautiful!
> 
> Your progress has been amazing! I wish you more success this coming year!


 
Girl, hoping to be like you when I grow up.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 2, 2011)

You've made awesome progress, NJoy..very inspirational!!  I've been waiting for these pix as well since I use also use a sulfur oil mix as a growth aid.  You inspired me to even try MSM internally. You'll make your goal next year for sure!  

I'm an active member on BHM and I frequent the Growth Section.  Only two members doubted growth aids.  Everyone else (at least 10-15 other ladies) congratulated you and asked for your regimen. The majority of the ladies in that thread supported you.


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 2, 2011)

Your progress is absolutely amazing! I am bunning as we speak! LOLZ...By the way did you stretch your relaxers in between?


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jan 2, 2011)

Joy im just curious, what was your longest length before finding hair boards?? sorry if you had answered this before


----------



## soon2bsl (Jan 2, 2011)

Awesome progress Njoy!!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 2, 2011)

Amazing growth!!!   

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2011)

MzSwift said:


> You've made awesome progress, NJoy..very inspirational!! I've been waiting for these pix as well since I use also use a sulfur oil mix as a growth aid. You inspired me to even try MSM internally. You'll make your goal next year for sure!
> 
> I'm an active member on BHM and I frequent the Growth Section. Only two members doubted growth aids. Everyone else (at least 10-15 other ladies) congratulated you and asked for your regimen. The majority of the ladies in that thread supported you.


 
True. Everyone over there is VERY nice to me and VERY supportive. I was only challenged in that one thread. And that was before I really started posting. I was mainly a lurker for several months. It's all good now tho. I love my BHM sisters too. 




casey3035 said:


> Your progress is absolutely amazing! I am bunning as we speak! LOLZ...By the way did you stretch your relaxers in between?


 
I stretched to 3 months the first time and now I'm in my longest stretch, which is 6 months tomorrow. Remember, I was just finding out about all this stuff since coming to the boards. 





Rossy2010 said:


> Joy im just curious, what was your longest length before finding hair boards?? sorry if you had answered this before


 
My hair has never been longer than apl. And it was a raggedy apl whenever it was. I'm talking, ponytail looking like a crackhead squirrel's tail. But you couldn't tell me I didn't have hair. 

I specifically remember feeling like my hair was heavy when it got to bsl. But that was because I've never been that length before. This is the longest I've EVER been.  I'm clearly in the gravy section.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 2, 2011)

Beautiful Hair & Progress!!!


----------



## TdotGirl (Jan 2, 2011)

Just gawgeous! I've always admired your hair! Congrats!


----------



## ParagonTresses (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Njoy!  Loving all your progress!  Will you maintain at WL or will you keep growing? (I'm sorry you answered this already)


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2011)

ParagonTresses said:


> Thanks for sharing Njoy! Loving all your progress! Will you maintain at WL or will you keep growing? (I'm sorry you answered this already)


 
Thanks, girl.  I'm going for hip length and then maintaining there.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Jan 2, 2011)

The way you retain you'll be there by Valentine's Day!!


----------



## Candy828 (Jan 2, 2011)

Your hair is beautiful and it grows fast!  Also, you retained length and that is great! I hope to see you posting on the CL board next year! You know I am always recruiting!


----------



## ezina (Jan 2, 2011)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## newgrowth15 (Jan 2, 2011)

Congrats, NJoy.  I think I may try sulfur as a growth aid this year because of your inspirational pictures.  Thank you.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Jan 2, 2011)

Absolutely impossible for me! I love your hair you are doing so a good job with your hair. I would love to try sulfur but my scalp is irritated by it.

Looking forward to more progress photos!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> Your hair is beautiful and it grows fast! Also, you retained length and that is great! I hope to see you posting on the CL board next year! You know I am always recruiting!


 
ALWAYS recruiting.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 2, 2011)

GREAT job Njoy!!!!


----------



## pureebony (Jan 2, 2011)

love it Njoy, your one of the most helpful people on this board!! congrats you deserve all that progress lol whoop whoop!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 2, 2011)

NJoy, congrats on all that growth.  It is so inspiring.  Good Luck on your 2011 fitness and hair goals.  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 2, 2011)

NJoy, your progress is ridiculous!!!  Thanks for sharing your HHJ w/ us.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2011)

pureebony said:


> love it Njoy, *your one of the most helpful people on this board!!* congrats you deserve all that progress lol whoop whoop!!


 
Thank you.  That means SOOOO much to me.  I try to be a helpful contributor because I have received so much since being on the boards this year. Thanks Fam!


----------



## SmileyNY (Jan 2, 2011)

THANK YOU FOR POSTING!!

I'm a brand new texlaxer and you are an inspiration to me. I would love to have progress pics like yours by this time next year


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jan 2, 2011)

Whoa! Such amazing progress in such a short time such an inspiration


----------



## Eisani (Jan 2, 2011)

:scratchch Congrats. I'm not even going to sit here and lie; I am a bit of a skeptic. Could you share a bit more info about the sulfur and how you use it? I'm sorry if it's been posted before.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2011)

Eisani said:


> :scratchch Congrats. I'm not even going to sit here and lie; I am a bit of a skeptic. Could you share a bit more info about the sulfur and how you use it? I'm sorry if it's been posted before.


 
I have no problems with skeptics. Especially since I'm not trying to sell anything. No links. No products. In fact, I freely shared err'thang. Recipes and all. *shrugs* I have info on my reggie in my lhcf blog. And I think I have even more pics in my lhcf photo album. And there's good info on sublimed sulfur on the first page of the Sulfur Challenge 2010.

Njoy! 

ETA: I literally grew my hair outloud right here on LHCF.  I posted the ups and downs. Never was the quiet, blending in type. I asked questions, participated in challenges and posted my support.  Didn't I?  I know I can get a witness.  Sistas?


----------



## reeko43 (Jan 2, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Have you inspired your friends and family to do their own sulfur challenges? I have already signed up for this year's sulfur challenge after reading through the last challenge thread and seeing your documented progress.  Great job and what an inspiration!


----------



## che1219 (Jan 2, 2011)

Your progress is amazing.  Congratulations!!


----------



## ladyviper (Jan 2, 2011)

NJoy said:


> I have no problems with skeptics. Especially since I'm not trying to sell anything. No links. No products. In fact, I freely shared err'thang. Recipes and all. *shrugs* I have info on my reggie in my lhcf blog. And I think I have even more pics in my lhcf photo album. And there's good info on sublimed sulfur on the first page of the Sulfur Challenge 2010.
> 
> Njoy!
> 
> ETA: I literally grew my hair outloud right here on LHCF.  I posted the ups and downs. Never was the quiet, blending in type. I asked questions, participated in challenges and posted my support.  Didn't I?  I know I can get a witness.  Sistas?



Not only that but your hair journey was well documented (and very openly..no secrets ) in your blog posts as well as your regimen actually you kinda inspired the (new) sulfur challenge. You never left anything out so yeah we were there front-row!


----------



## Renee29 (Jan 2, 2011)

inspirational!  That's great progress Njoy.  You should have no problems reaching your goals for the year


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> Beautiful!!! Have you inspired your friends and family to do their own sulfur challenges? I have already signed up for this year's sulfur challenge after reading through the last challenge thread and seeing your documented progress. Great job and what an inspiration!


 
That was not something that I wanted to do early on because I was still trying to understand it for myself and, since I made my own mix, I was basically using myself as a guinea pig. About halfway thru tho, my mom started asking me questions and I shared what I was doing but wasn't comfortable sharing the information on my sulfur mix. This is because she was trying to grow her hair back from chemo and I just have no idea how the sulfur or ANYTHING would do. I mean, she has medical issues that keep her from getting certain OTC meds so, I'm just not going to chance it. I did turn her on to scalp massages and jbco to thicken what she has coming in. 

I do have friends and family asking me what I'm using now. But, I still get eyes that glaze over when I mention any concoctions. People don't really want to do the work. They want an instant fix. I dedicated a year to get what I have. I'll stick to encouraging ladies on the boards. At least I know we're all willing to put in the time and work. I've learned that you just can't go talking sulfur and some of the other things we discuss here IRL. C'mon son!


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jan 2, 2011)

Your hair and progress are amazing! Simply amazing!!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 2, 2011)

NJoy said:


> I have no problems with skeptics. Especially since I'm not trying to sell anything. No links. No products. In fact, I freely shared err'thang. Recipes and all. *shrugs* I have info on my reggie in my lhcf blog. And I think I have even more pics in my lhcf photo album. And there's good info on sublimed sulfur on the first page of the Sulfur Challenge 2010.
> 
> Njoy!
> 
> ETA: I literally grew my hair outloud right here on LHCF.  I posted the ups and downs. Never was the quiet, blending in type. I asked questions, participated in challenges and posted my support.  Didn't I?  I know I can get a witness.  Sistas?


Good for you and your supporters. No shade, just expressed legitimate feelings. I mainly lurk, and not too often on the hb since I long met my personal goals. Again, congrats.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2011)

Eisani said:


> Good for you and your supporters. No shade, just expressed legitimate feelings. I mainly lurk, and not too often on the hb since I long met my personal goals. Again, congrats.


 
No problem and I hope I caused no offense. I appreciate you saying that because, maybe there're others who feel the same way but just didn't feel comfortable speaking up.  Just want you and anyone else to know that i'm in this with everyone else and hope this is an encouragement, especially to any who holds on to limiting beliefs about what's possible.

I'm not special and have no hidden information or secrets.  If my hair can grow, than theoretically, anyone's hair can grow.  To those who don't believe it's possible, it's not.  But if my experience can open up possibilities for someone else, or plant a seed of faith the size of a mustard seed, then I feel like I've been a good friend and made a worthy contribution.  I hope so, at least.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jan 2, 2011)

looking very good


----------



## Curly Luul (Jan 2, 2011)

beautiful and amazing are the only words i have in my head in regards to your hair.. thank u for sharing x


----------



## Naturallista (Jan 2, 2011)

Amazing progress!  Your hair is thick and beautiful!  Can't wait to see what this year brings


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 2, 2011)

So amazing!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 2, 2011)

NJoy you are my new hair idol, even though we have different texture I'm so inspired by your progress.Congratulations to you!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jan 2, 2011)

Just beautiful, Lady!


----------



## Ann816 (Jan 2, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!! Your progress is amazing!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!

Ann


----------



## Hersheygurl (Jan 2, 2011)

Beautiful progress, NJoy! Congrats!


----------



## prettynatural (Jan 2, 2011)

your progress is amazing. You have sold me on hiding the hair! I did some hiding over the summer only because I liked the styles of my half wigs and I did retain a lot. ummmm. I will give this a try.

Thanks!


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 3, 2011)

WOW  Just lovely!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## nikki2229 (Jan 3, 2011)

NJoy, your progress is amazing. I think you are really sweet and giving of your knowledge and sharing your progress with us.
You are so right about envisioning things and believing. I think many of us need that reminder, if we believe then nothing is impossible. There used to be another member here who held the same philosophy about  her weight and goals. She said she envisioned her waist being small and other things and so it was for her.

Thanks for sharing. Good luck with your weight and health goals. You truly seem humble.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 3, 2011)

You had an amazing year of growth!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 3, 2011)

I LOVE YOUR HAIR!


----------



## hairedity (Jan 3, 2011)

Beautiful hair, wonderful growth and retention! Thnx for sharing Njoy


----------



## NYAmicas (Jan 3, 2011)

+Congrats and your pics have inspired me to really be more attentive towards my hair this year and get it to the best it can be.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 3, 2011)

NJoy you have had a *PHENOMENAL* year of growth, putting it mildly. Congratulations!


----------



## anon123 (Jan 3, 2011)

Great progress. From March to April was amazing!  I'd love to see a closeup of that bun.


----------



## Anastaja11 (Jan 3, 2011)

So inspirational, who says black woman can't have long healthy hair.


----------



## blackmaven (Jan 3, 2011)

I am loving your progress hair growth pictures.  Job well done!!!


----------



## TLC1020 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow.......... Awesome progress hun


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Jan 3, 2011)

congrats your hair is beautiful


----------



## godsflowerrr (Jan 3, 2011)

GREAT PROGRESS!!!!!


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 3, 2011)

Your progress is AMAZING- you have no idea how many people, on and off the board, you've inspired to care for and grow their hair to great lengths. 3 people connected to me, and they're not even on the boards!

Thanks for reminding me that this type of awesome growth is possible, no matter your hair history


----------



## GoingNatural (Jan 3, 2011)

AMAZING RETENTION!!! Gorgeous hair


----------



## NJoy (Jan 3, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> Great progress. From March to April was amazing! I'd love to see a closeup of that bun.


 
Tried to crop it to see if I could get the pic bigger but it didn't work. It's a scarf covering my bun. I'm using one of those long rectangular scarves folded once lengthwise. I place it across the back of my bun and hold it in place with my hand. With the other hand, I alternate twisting and wrapping the scarf around the bun. The alternating is what gives that layered look. then I tie and tuck the ends under the bun cover. And in the pic, I have a barette added for interest.

Wish I'd taken a better pic. I was trying to show Grow how I was covering my baggied bun.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 3, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Your progress is AMAZING- you have no idea how many people, on and off the board, you've inspired to care for and grow their hair to great lengths. *3 people connected to me, and they're not even on the boards!*
> 
> Thanks for reminding me that this type of awesome growth is possible, no matter your hair history


 
Wow! Suddenly I'm VERY conscious of my rolls. That does it! My 2011 pics will be with a P90X body. 

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Wow! Suddenly I'm VERY conscious of my rolls. That does it! My 2011 pics will be with a P90X body.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.



I'm starting Insanity in a couple weeks (to lose baby weight).  I'll stick with it for when I reach MBL(years from now)


----------



## sapphire74 (Jan 4, 2011)

Great Job Njoy! Loving your progress!!


----------



## ucfcpegirl06 (Jan 4, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Wow! Suddenly I'm VERY conscious of my rolls. That does it! My 2011 pics will be with a P90X body.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.



You'll like P90X!!  It's hard work but you see results fast!!!  

And great hair growth...I'm in the 2011 Sulfur Challenge cause I was so inspired by your growth!!


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Jan 4, 2011)

Amazing progress and retention. Your pictures speaks words of encouragement to me. Thank you for sharing your pictures and continue to grow~


----------



## trendsetta25 (Jan 4, 2011)

i want my hair to look like yours 
GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## keepithealthy (Jan 4, 2011)

You retained a lot of growth! congrats!


----------



## Stella B. (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome, awesome progress! Congrats on your growth, and reaching your goals. Your progress pics are super inspirational!


----------



## Missjae09 (Jan 5, 2011)

I have to cosign all the things everyone else has said...Your hair is very encouraging! at the rate you are going you will be at your goal length in no time!


----------



## Missjae09 (Jan 5, 2011)

I couldn't agree more! A lot of the things that are second nature to us or just basic maintenance for us are considered "high maintenance" for other women. I've definitely seen that "glazed" look or even sheer disappointment when someone asks what I did to get my hair a certain way and I tell them and they simply say... that's too much work for me or that won't work for my hair because is too nappy. .. oh well.. i just keep it movin'!  lol 





NJoy said:


> That was not something that I wanted to do early on because I was still trying to understand it for myself and, since I made my own mix, I was basically using myself as a guinea pig. About halfway thru tho, my mom started asking me questions and I shared what I was doing but wasn't comfortable sharing the information on my sulfur mix. This is because she was trying to grow her hair back from chemo and I just have no idea how the sulfur or ANYTHING would do. I mean, she has medical issues that keep her from getting certain OTC meds so, I'm just not going to chance it. I did turn her on to scalp massages and jbco to thicken what she has coming in.
> 
> I do have friends and family asking me what I'm using now. But, I still get eyes that glaze over when I mention any concoctions. People don't really want to do the work. They want an instant fix. I dedicated a year to get what I have. I'll stick to encouraging ladies on the boards. At least I know we're all willing to put in the time and work. I've learned that you just can't go talking sulfur and some of the other things we discuss here IRL. C'mon son!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jan 5, 2011)

Your pictures are so inspirational and within 1 year!!! You have inspired me to put the scissors down and I added sublimed sulphur to my regimen.

Your hair growth really is amazing!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanking everyone again for the kind and encouraging words.  And most of all, thank you for your continued support and friendships.  I hope that I will always continue to deserve it.  

NJoy


----------



## grow (Jan 26, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS NJOY!!!!!!:bouncegre

what a joy to finally be back on board and have my eyes filled with this delight!!!

YOUR GROWTH AND RETENTION IS AMAZING!!!!!

and so are you sweetie pie!

thank you for offering such great inspiration and for being a great cheerleader and encourager to others!!!
(yes, i now damp bun thanks to NJOY! your patience and pics saved my hair!)

I AM SUPER DUPER PROUD OF YOU!!!!!!!
:blowkiss:


----------



## growinstrong (Jan 28, 2011)

excellent progress.  Your hair looks so nice and healthy.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Auburn (Jan 28, 2011)

What the... 
That progress is astonishing.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 28, 2011)

Superb achievement, well done!


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 28, 2011)

How did I miss this thread?! Lovely progress, Njoy! Every time I think of quitting sulfur, you post pics and I stay addicted...


----------



## omachine (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks for the inspiration Njoy....i read your byline...i will keep your family in my prayers...hugs to you...


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 11, 2011)

NJoy said:


> I posted this over at BHM because I just don't post over there as much as here but, might as well share over here too. Here's my story in pics.
> 
> Njoy!
> 
> ...


 
you are really saying that all that growth was done in one year? I mean I just keep looking at them over and over again and checking the dates and like wow. what were you doing?


----------



## NJoy (Mar 11, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> you are really saying that all that growth was done in one year? I mean I just keep looking at them over and over again and checking the dates and like wow. what were you doing?



Focusing on a happy, healthy scalp, ps'g like a beast and expecting growth.  Details in my lhcf blog.


----------



## MysteryMermaid (Apr 1, 2011)

Go'on then NJoy with ya bad self!!


YAY! I love it.

=)


----------



## MysteryMermaid (Apr 1, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Focusing on a happy, healthy scalp, ps'g like a beast and expecting growth. Details in my lhcf blog.


 





What does ps'g mean?


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 1, 2011)

MysteryMermaid said:


> What does ps'g mean?



Protective Styling


----------



## NikkiGirl (Apr 1, 2011)

NJoy your hair is beautiful and you are such an inspiration. I will cheering you on to Hip Length!!!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 2, 2011)

NikkiGirl said:


> NJoy your hair is beautiful and you are such an inspiration. I will cheering you on to Hip Length!!!



NikkiGirl, Back atcha, mama.  Back atcha!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 2, 2011)

Had to stop in here and    again!!!


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Apr 2, 2011)

^^^^me too! these are awesome hair pics


----------



## krissyprissy (Apr 2, 2011)

I love this thread!!!! It's my inspiration to keep up with the sulfur mixing.


----------



## Bnster (Apr 2, 2011)

I missed this thread too. How I don't know! Congratulations and I love how you documented your progress!  Keep up the good work and HHJ!


----------



## NJoy (May 6, 2011)

Don't know who tagged me but thanks. I really appreciated coming back and re-reading all the wonderful support shared and the renewed motivation to continue my HH practices. Especially after the rough start that I had this year with my mom and all. I'm still rolling towards HL with a new declaration of a TL goal. (kinda rethinking that one tho. )

Anywho, thanks again for the continued support and all the love and prayers received for my family over the past few months... HHG ladies! Let's do 2011!  Shall we?


----------



## SpicyPisces (May 6, 2011)

Your progress is . Your hair is beautiful and such an inspiration.


----------



## n_vizion (May 6, 2011)

Gorgeous! I'm loving the thickness.  Your hair looks so healthy.


----------



## scully (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Njoy.  I am new to this site and have been learning alot from you guys.  I have just learnt about how to look after my hair i.e mixing essential oils with carrier oils, co washing etc.  But I am finding that my hair after a few days becomes very dry, where am I going wrong?


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 3, 2011)

I keep coming in & staring at your progress pictures.. Awesome


----------



## *C00KIE* (Jun 3, 2011)

I had to drop another note, to let you know your progress is amazing.

ETA. Are you Hip length, yet? Your goal was HL in June, so, how did you do?


----------



## Mathewmn (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful hair 

Sent from my SGH-T849 using SGH-T849


----------



## NJoy (Jun 3, 2011)

*C00KIE* said:


> I had to drop another note, to let you know your progress is amazing.
> 
> ETA. Are you Hip length, yet? Your goal was HL in June, so, how did you do?


 
*C00KIE*

I'm doing an official length check when I have my hair flat ironed for my birthday, June 23rd.

Yeah, I'm not expecting HL. I was projecting that before I spent the first quarter neglecting my hair to be with my mom in her last days. I'm back on it now. Here's an unofficial peek.







We'll see what my birthday brings.  And whether I can hang onto my hair with all this crazy detangling.  3 more weeks to go.


----------



## *C00KIE* (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you for the update and pics. I believe you will make it hip length and even if you don't, it will be before the year is over and that's only 6 months. Congrats, Girl!


----------



## candy626 (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow. This gave me the inspiration I need to make it to waist length over the next year


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 17, 2011)

Lookin' good as usual! I've always enjoyed your updates. Beautiful hair and amazing progress!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------

